# Intexusdialer registriert? kann Zahlung verweigert werden?



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

Hallo, ich habe mir eben die Rechnung meiner Eltern angeschaut, und eben festgestellt, das auch 3x Verbindungen zu einem Dialer von der Firma Intexus GmbH hergestellt wurden. Leider habe ich den Dialer schon gelöscht. und keine Informationen mehr darüber. Die Einwahl war am 27.l März. habe ich also das Recht die Zahlung zu verweigern?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 April 2004)

@Timo:
Hast Du die komplette Zielrufnummer?


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

Ich habe die Zielrufnummer aus dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und habe die Nummer mit der RegTP Datenbank verglichen und dabei hat er mir die Intexus GmbH ausgespuckt.

Danke schonmal im vorraus für die Antworten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 April 2004)

Schön. Wann hast Du in die Datenbank reingeschaut? Ist Dir irgendwas in roter Schrift aufgefallen? Oder einfacher: Welche Nummer war es denn?


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

Hallo nochmal!

ich habe heute in die Datenbank reingeschaut.  nein mir ist nichts in roter Schrift aufgefallen  :-? 
Die Nummer lautet: "090090000576"


----------



## technofreak (24 April 2004)

timo schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe heute in die Datenbank reingeschaut.  nein mir ist nichts in roter Schrift aufgefallen  :-?
> Die Nummer lautet: "090090000576"


Nanu , das blinkt doch nur so von *rot * :gruebel: 
RegTP Abfrage 90090000576

Nicht vergessen : die erste Null bei der Abfrage weglassen!!!! 

tf


----------



## Der Jurist (24 April 2004)

Ist das nicht ein schöner Text:





			
				RegTP in der ersten Zeile schrieb:
			
		

> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000576-1093314 vom :  Jan 12 2004 11:03AM Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig.



usw. usf.


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2004)

Hallo, und das heisst nun, da die telekom bereits abgebucht hat, ich die Buchung wiederrufen darf, und nur den unstrittigen Überweise richtig?
Tut mir leid, ich bin da etwas unbeholfen.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 April 2004)

timo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, und das heisst nun, da die telekom bereits abgebucht hat, ich die Buchung wiederrufen darf, und nur den unstrittigen Überweise richtig?
> Tut mir leid, ich bin da etwas unbeholfen.


Verkürzt ja.


----------



## dotshead (24 April 2004)

Mir erschliesst sich nicht, was daran schön sein soll? Der Dialer war wohl, bis auf die Weg-Surf-Sperre, RegTP-konform. Unbedarft eingefangen wird sich den wohl keiner haben.  

Aber natürlich besteht für diesen Dialer, da Registrierung zurückgenommen, lt. RegTP keine Zahlungverpflichtung.


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Mir erschliesst sich nicht, was daran schön sein soll?



Jeder Dialer, der abgeschossen wird , ist ein Grund zur Freude, und wenn es aus dem kleinsten formalen 
Grund ist. Die Dialerbranche ist so wenig zimperlich damit , jede nur erdenkliche kleinste "Lücke" 
auszunutzen , daß es nur recht und billig ist, daß die RegTP äußerst "kleinlich" vorgeht

Jupp


----------



## dvill (24 April 2004)

> Der Dialer war wohl, bis auf die Weg-Surf-Sperre, RegTP-konform. Unbedarft eingefangen wird sich den wohl keiner haben.


Wie kann man verhindern, dass so ein Quatsch hier weiter reingepostet wird?

Die RegTP beschäftigt viele Mitarbeiter mit dieser Fragestellung, sowohl in technischer als auch in juristischer Sichtweise. Nach vielen Wochen ernsthafter Prüfung entsteht eine Bewertung.

Hier sind weitere Dialer, die rausgeflogen sind:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?rufnummer=90090000049

Bescheide der RegTP hatten bisher immer Bestand, aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht sofort, weil es Einspruchsfristen gibt, aber sie waren immer korrekt und selbst bei zähen Angriffen wasserdicht. Ich habe keine Zweifel, dass das so bleibt.

Also: Die Wegsurfsperre ist eine klare Forderung des MWD-Gesetzes einschließlich der Verordnungen. Es wird weitere Gründe geben, diesen Dialern die Registrierungen zu entziehen.

Daran gibt es nicht auszusetzen.

Mir geht dieses "Die notgeilen Deppen werden wohl selbst Schuld sein" schon in Drückerforen deutlich auf den Keks, diesen Quatsch brauchen wir hier definitiv nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rex Cramer (24 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Mir erschliesst sich nicht, was daran schön sein soll? Der Dialer war wohl, bis auf die Weg-Surf-Sperre, RegTP-konform. Unbedarft eingefangen wird sich den wohl keiner haben.
> 
> Aber natürlich besteht für diesen Dialer, da Registrierung zurückgenommen, lt. RegTP keine Zahlungverpflichtung.



Hört sich nach ein "bisschen schwanger" an. Entweder der Dialer ist gesetzeskonform oder nicht. Entweder der Dialer ist registriert oder nicht. Die Geschädigten können doch nichts dafür, wenn sie von den Dialeranbietern in Sachen Ausloten von Grauzonen als Betatester missbraucht werden.

Viel deprimierender finde ich, dass auf einen timo wahrscheinlich 10 noch unbedarftere Surfer kommen, die a) nichts an Gegenwert erhalten haben und b) stillschweigend trotzdem zahlen. Kriegen die von MP freiwillig ihr Geld zurück? Ich bezweifle, dass nach der Bauchlandung mit den 400.000 Dialern auch nur ein einziger, der seinerzeit die Rechnung bezahlt hat, sein sauer verdientes Geld wiedergesehen hat. Muss man aufgrund dieser ungerechtfertigten Bereicherung im großen Stil nicht was unternehmen? Das ist doch viel drängender, oder?


----------



## dotshead (24 April 2004)

Oberlehrer dvill schrieb: schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man verhindern, dass so ein Quatsch hier weiter reingepostet wird?
> 
> Mir geht dieses "Die notgeilen Deppen werden wohl selbst Schuld sein" schon in Drückerforen deutlich auf den Keks, diesen Quatsch brauchen wir hier definitiv nicht.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Verhindern kann man es in dem man kein  Diskussionsforum gründet, wenn keine Diskussionen erwünscht sind.

Warum liest Du "Drückerforen", wenn dir die Aussagen auf den Keks gehen?


----------



## dvill (24 April 2004)

Diskussion setzt in meinen Augen die Mitwirkung des Hirns voraus. Diese monotone Gefälligkeitsposten "Die Geschädigten hätte eben besser auf die Fallen aufpassen müssen" habe ich hinreichend oft gelesen.

Das reicht für den Rest meines Lebens.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (24 April 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich nach ein "bisschen schwanger" an. Entweder der Dialer ist gesetzeskonform oder nicht. Entweder der Dialer ist registriert oder nicht. Die Geschädigten können doch nichts dafür, wenn sie von den Dialeranbietern in Sachen Ausloten von Grauzonen als Betatester missbraucht werden.
> 
> Viel deprimierender finde ich, dass auf einen timo wahrscheinlich 10 noch unbedarftere Surfer kommen, die a) nichts an Gegenwert erhalten haben und b) stillschweigend trotzdem zahlen. Kriegen die von MP freiwillig ihr Geld zurück? Ich bezweifle, dass nach der Bauchlandung mit den 400.000 Dialern auch nur ein einziger, der seinerzeit die Rechnung bezahlt hat, sein sauer verdientes Geld wiedergesehen hat. Muss man aufgrund dieser ungerechtfertigten Bereicherung im großen Stil nicht was unternehmen? Das ist doch viel drängender, oder?



Zu 1)  die Frage ist schon in einem anderen Thread aufgekommen. Klar ist ein Fehlen der Weg-Surf-Sperre ein Grund die Registrierung zurück zu nehmen. (macht bei Drop-Charge Dialern allerdings keinen Sinn)

Zu 2) Ich habe die Inhalte nicht kontrolliert, Du wahrscheinlich auch nicht, manche mögen das Geld wert sein, manche nicht.

Seiten wie Mal******* oder Gedich** sind wahrscheinlich aber ihr Geld nicht wert. Anders sieht es bei diversen xxx-Seiten aus.


----------



## dotshead (24 April 2004)

@dvill 

Welche Gefallen sollte ich irgendjemandem schulden? Ich schulde keinem etwas (ausser meiner Bank  ) Ich habe nur eine etwas andere Meinung als Du und das sollte auch erlaubt sein. Ausserdem habe ich "Die Geschädigten hätte eben besser auf die Fallen aufpassen müssen" so nicht behauptet. Meine Aussage ging auf unbemerkt und das dürfte wohl stimmen.

Und das:  "Diskussion setzt in meinen Augen die Mitwirkung des Hirns voraus" grenzt schon fast an Beleidigung. Wo Argumentation aufhört, setzt man halt auf Diffamierung. Aber jeder so wie er kann, gelle?


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Seiten wie Mal******* oder Gedich** sind wahrscheinlich aber ihr Geld nicht wert. Anders sieht es bei diversen xxx-Seiten aus.



Woher weißt du das? Selber Contentbetreiber oder  "notgeiler User"....

Jupp


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Contentbetreiber oder  "notgeiler User"....


Wie jeder hier weiß, der länger mitliest, ist er 1. Der abwertende Tenor hinsichtlich der Bedürfnisse einiger User des Internet ist rein subjektiv von Dir - es gibt nun mal solche und solche Leute!


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2004)

@Reducal

meine Erfindung  ist das nicht, die stammt aus dem Vokabular der einschlägigen Branche.
Es ist nicht meine Art , User die sich solcher Augeinnendruckentlastung bedienen 
herabzusetzen, das steht mir nicht zu. Meine Frage würde ich dennoch gerne beantwortet
 sehen,  ohne fremde Hilfe und  Vorsagen 

Jupp


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 April 2004)

Ich habe die Diskussion darüber, ob xxx- Seiten ihren Preis wert sind, mal abgetrennt und verschoben.
 Es hat einfach nichts mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5165


----------



## KatzenHai (27 April 2004)

Lieber "aka" aus ME -

und selbst wenn ich während der Registrierungszeit wie ein Teufel zur eigenen Druckerleichterung auf moralisch bedenklichen Seiten herum gesurft bin und dabei immense Verbindungs- und Haltezeiten voll-wissentlich und -willentlich verursacht habe: Durch Entfallen der Registrierung ist dies für mich vielleicht nicht umsonst, aber jedenfalls kostenfrei.

Das Risiko für die MWD-Anbieter magst du unfair und meine Bereicherung inadäquat finden - wenn der Dialer aber nicht gesetzeskonform ist, liegt dieses Risiko alleine und ausschließlich beim Anbieter.

Diese gesetzgeberische Wertung besteht nun mal. Jeder kann sich dazu eine eigene Meinung bilden - und ggf. das Wahlverhalten anpassen oder auswandern. 

Und meine Meinung sagt: Wer rechtliche Grauzonen aus reinem Gewinnstreben ausreizt, muss das finanzielle Risiko tragen. Sogar dann, wenn dies durch böswillige "Ausnutzer" ausgenutzt wird.

P.S.: Nur zur Klarstellung - der erste Absatz hier war beispielhaft und entspricht weder meinen biologischen noch meinen medialen Gepflogenheiten ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich nach ein "bisschen schwanger" an. Entweder der Dialer ist gesetzeskonform oder nicht. Entweder der Dialer ist registriert oder nicht. Die Geschädigten können doch nichts dafür, wenn sie von den Dialeranbietern in Sachen Ausloten von Grauzonen als Betatester missbraucht werden.



Leider war die Wegsurfsperre nur bei einigen Dialer nicht konform. Also wird die Rücknahme nicht bestand haben.

Uwe


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Leider war die Wegsurfsperre nur bei einigen Dialer nicht konform. Also wird die Rücknahme nicht bestand haben.
> 
> Uwe



Oh, Du hast eine Glaskugel? Dann weißt Du sicher auch, was in der nächsten Runde passiert. Irgendwie ist doch glatt bei der Preisangabe geschludert worden, habe ich gesehen. Naja. Sch... schwimmt halt immer oben. Geh nach Hause, registrieren üben. Für Rechtssicherheit und Transparenz sorgen....


----------



## dvill (27 April 2004)

> Leider war die Wegsurfsperre nur bei einigen Dialer nicht konform. Also wird die Rücknahme nicht bestand haben.
> 
> Uwe


Derartige Durchhalteparolen gehören wohl zum Motivierungsgeschäft für die Werbedrücker, damit die weiter fest an die Auszahlung glauben, siehe auch

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=4476319&forum_id=48941

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=4444905&forum_id=48742

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 April 2004)

Ja, die haben schon mächtig wilde Theorien drauf. Anstatt sich an Gesetzestexte und Verfügungen zu halten, wird jede verdrehbare mündliche Aussage wie ein rettender Strohalm ergriffen. Zum Glück hat Mainpean in dieser Angelegenheit zumindest vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Köln endlich für Rechtssicherheit gesorgt. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr, wo ich das Urteil verschusselt habe.

Wenn man sich die Logik, der Herren zu eigen macht, dann müsste man eigentlich grundsätzlich die Zahlung für jede berechnete Mehrwertdienstleistung via 09009 erst einmal verweigern. Ist ja auch ganz logisch: Bei einer noch nicht bestandskräftigen Rücknahme der Registrierung wollen die Herrschaften ja trotzdem Geld sehen. Dabei kann dieser Rücknahme nur innerhalb einer Monatsfrist widersprochen werden und niemand von den Geschädigten weiß, ob und warum das wirklich geschehen ist. Und selbst wenn, ist ein Rückzieher vor dem Verwaltungsgericht ja auch immer noch möglich, wie wir aus der Vergangenheit gelernt haben.

Die Rücknahme selbst ist dagegen jederzeit unbegrenzt möglich und kann sogar rückwirkend zum Registrierungszeitpunkt (das wäre wohl auch das In-Verkehr-bringen) erfolgen.

Dabei kommen dann, ob mit oder ohne Rotstift in der Datenbank, so seltsame Aggregatzustände wie "schwebend registriert, aber nicht gesetzeskonform" zustande. Wie soll der Laie da überhaupt durchblicken und warum sollte er einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung eines Dialeranbieters vertrauen, der a) schon mehrfach auffällig war und b) doch nur sein bestes will?

Wir kümmern uns drum, oder so.


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, Du hast eine Glaskugel? Dann weißt Du sicher auch, was in der nächsten Runde passiert. Irgendwie ist doch glatt bei der Preisangabe geschludert worden, habe ich gesehen.



Bei jedem der 25000 Dialer? WOW. 2 Minuten Testzeit pro Dialer ergibt 34 Tage rund um die Uhr Dialer guggen.....doppel-Wow

Uwe


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bei jedem der 25000 Dialer? WOW. 2 Minuten Testzeit pro Dialer ergibt 34 Tage rund um die Uhr Dialer guggen.....doppel-Wow



Jetzt protz´ mal nicht in der Gegend rum. So viele sind doch gar nicht registriert...   
Aber wenn Deine Glaskugel Dir sagt, dass es 25.000 werden sollen, dann müsst ihr aufpassen, dass bei er "ersten Fuhre" nicht schon der Rotstift angesetzt ist, bevor die letzten Anträge bearbeitet sind. Macht aber nix. Dann wird einfach eine neue Firma gegründet und dann gibt´s halt Maintexus-Dialer. Jetzt wirklich ehrlich echt und einzig fast gesetzeskonform und sogar schwebend registriert.

Du hast die Glaskugel, Du bist der Chef...


----------



## dvill (27 April 2004)

> Bei jedem der 25000 Dialer? WOW. 2 Minuten Testzeit pro Dialer ergibt 34 Tage rund um die Uhr Dialer guggen.....doppel-Wow


Achtung: Bumerang.

Die RegTP darf sich von den Registrierungswilligen die Dialer konkret vorlegen lassen, wenn sie es für richtig hält.

Speziell für "Wiederholungstäter", die also mehrfach auffällig wurden, halte ich vor voreiligen Übernahmen von ungeprüften Daten in die Datenbank die zumindest stichprobenhafte Überprüfung vor Registrierung für dringend geboten.

Im übrigen kann auch die Anzahl der 0900-Nummern pro Nutzer beschränkt werden. Es ist der Öffentlichkeit nicht zuzumuten, zusehen zu müssen, wie wenige Unternehmen Steuergelder verplempern, indem sie die kostenlose Registrierung kostenpflichtiger Zugangstools grenzenlos ausnutzen, um durch das Rumprobieren nach und nach die Grenzen der Minimalbedingungen nach unten zum Nachteil der Öffentlichkeit experimentell zu bestimmen.

Die Bürger bekommen nichts mehr kostenlos und zahlen für jeden Verwaltungsakt eine entsprechende Gebühr.

Die Verschwendung von Steuergeldern durch Verwaltungsakte an unzureichenden Dialern stinkt zum Himmel. Man sollte wenigstens die Registrierungsverpflichteten nach dem Wert ihrer Versicherung der Rechtsgültigkeit befragen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (27 April 2004)

> Die Verschwendung von Steuergeldern durch Verwaltungsakte an unzureichenden Dialern stinkt zum Himmel.



Nun, ich hoffe doch, dass genau dieser Umstand in der TKG-Novelle berücksichtigt wird. Immerhin war im Entwurf explizit vorgesehen, dass die Registrierung von Dialern künftig kostenpflichtig wird. Wenn dies (hoffentlich) so umgesetzt wird, haben das die Herrschaften ganz allein sich selbst zuzuschreiben. Immerhin haben sie über 425.000 Mal "Ja, hier" geschrien...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin haben sie über 425.000 Mal "Ja, hier" geschrien...



Noch öfters. Leider ist die Regulierungsbehörde aber etwas späthörig...


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

Hallo,
-Mein Posting ist irgendwie ins andere Forum gerutscht und wurde glaube ich übergangen.- 

Diese Firma Intexus GmbH hat also überhaupt keinen Rechtsanspruch dieses Geld einzuklagen, wenn die Regestrierung für diese eine Nummer im Nachhinein zurückgezogen wurde? Aber Sie ist ja noch nicht bestandskräftig?!. Oder darf ich mich da auf ein längeres Prozedere mit der Firma einstellen? 
Kann man denn im nachhinein mit der Nummer festellen, welchen Dialer man sich von welcher Seite eingefangen hat? Ich habe ja keinerlei Beweise mehr welcher Dialer es war, und wie es dazu gekommen ist, da eine ganz andere Person(Verwandte)  zu dieser Zeit am Rechner war. Dieser Dialer wurde ja schon gelöscht durch das Programm "Anti Vir" deshalb habe ich keine Informationen mehr darrüber. 
Ich meine dass nur deshalb, wenn denn diese Firma dieses Geld einklagt, wie verhalte ich mich dann?

Gruß Timo


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

Antivir löscht evtl. nicht, sondern verschiebt das Ganze in c:\programme\avpersonal\infected

Außerdem hat Antivir vielleicht noch was im log-file stehen
(avwin.log - diese txt-Datei nach "Fund" durchsuchen oder nach "exe").

Hast Du kein logfile des Dialers gefunden?
evtl. in c:\windows\coder (coder.log)

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

Timo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine dass nur deshalb, wenn denn diese Firma dieses Geld einklagt, wie verhalte ich mich dann?
> Gruß Timo



dazu hab ich nix gesagt, weil ichs net weiss... aber vielleicht findest du ja den dialer und der ist nicht (mehr) registriert


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

Hallo, ich habe keine Informationen in den Logs gefunden. 

das einzige was ich gefunden hab in c:windows/coder 

war "27.03.2004 20:31:56 Start Exclusiver Bereich
27.03.2004 20:32:05 Ende Exclusiver Bereich"
das war aber auch schon alles. 

Dieses Datum und die Zeit stimmt mit einer der Einwahlen überein.


----------



## Reducal (30 April 2004)

Timo schrieb:
			
		

> ...das einzige was ich gefunden hab in c:windows/coder


"Coder" gehört zu den Produkten der QuestNet GmbH und wird üblicher Weise z. B. von Global-Netcom eingesetzt. Mit Intexus hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

Hmm, aber die Einwahlnummer "090090000576" gehört der Intexus GmbH.


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

Du solltest in Betracht ziehen, mit mehr als einem Dialer in "Berührung" gekommen zu sein.
Reducal hat lediglich darauf hingewiesen, daß coder.exe nicht von Intexus stammt.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

Also doch bezahlen  - oder vor Gericht gehen.

Klaus Jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Naja, aber Es gibt genau eine Nummer auf der Telefonrechnung, "090090000576" Diese Nummer wurde 3 mal angewählt innerhalb von 5 min. Und für diese Nummer wurde die Regestrierung zurückgezogen. Wieso sollte ich dann doch bezahlen? 

Sorry, ich kenn mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2004)

Die Diskussion eiert hier etwas ziellos rum.

Erst einmal in den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten sehen, was zu tun ist.

Mit einer Rufnummer von Dialern, die die RegTP als unzulässig einstuft, ist das sehr gelassen abzuwickeln. Wenn die RegTP meint, es bestehe kein Zahlungsanspruch, ist man schon gut vorbereitet.

Die meisten Geschädigten mit den für Verbraucher positiven Entscheidungen mussten hierfür mehr tun.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## yuppi (1 Mai 2004)

Timo schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, aber Es gibt genau eine Nummer auf der Telefonrechnung, "090090000576" Diese Nummer wurde 3 mal angewählt innerhalb von 5 min. Und für diese Nummer wurde die Regestrierung zurückgezogen. Wieso sollte ich dann doch bezahlen?
> 
> Sorry, ich kenn mich da nicht so aus.



Ich hatte auch Einwahlen zu dieser Nummer auf meiner Telefonrechnung, wußte allerdings daß es sich um die malvorlagen seite handelte. Da ich mir keinen Anwalt leisten konnte, hab ich wohl Widerspruch bei der Telekom eingelegt (schriftlich), anschließend hatte ich noch ein paar Telefonate mit der Dame die in der Buchungsstelle für mich zuständig war. Ihr Chef bot mir letztendlich aus Kulanz an den halben Betrag zu bezahlen, was ich auch annahm, da ich am Ende nicht mit nochmehr Kosten da sitzen wollte und es keine Garantie gab, sollte es zu einem Prozess kommen, daß ich dann auch gewinne.  Das Geld hab ich genau am 8.4 überwiesen. Eine Woche später hab ich im Newsletter der RegTP erschreckend lesen müssen, daß genau an dem Tag die Registrierungen der 25000 Dialer entzogen wurden.  Daraufhin hab ich gleich die Dame bei der Telekom angerufen, die natürlich von der Rücknahme noch nichts wußte. Sie überprüften das ganze und sagten sobald das alles bestandskräftig ist, würden sie mir das Geld auch wieder zurückbuchen.  Da das aber ja noch dauern könne, kann ich jetzt den Betrag mit meinen kommenden Telefonrechnungen verrechnen, allerdings jedesmal mit telefonischer Rücksprache, damit ich keine Mahnung bekomme. 

Also zahlen würde ich an deiner Stelle auch nicht. Lege Widerspruch ein per Einschreiben und  spreche aufjedenfall mit deiner Buchungsstelle, sonst kommen nämlich Mahnungen mit Mahngebühr.


----------



## dvill (2 Mai 2004)

yuppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Chef bot mir letztendlich aus Kulanz an den halben Betrag zu bezahlen, was ich auch annahm, da ich am Ende nicht mit nochmehr Kosten da sitzen wollte und es keine Garantie gab, sollte es zu einem Prozess kommen, daß ich dann auch gewinne.


Seit wann ist der Preis dieser tollen Dienste Verhandlungssache?

Und das bei einem Weltunternehmen?

Entweder sie haben einen Anspruch auf das Geld oder sie sind sich ihrer Mitverdiener nicht so sicher, aber solche Kungeleien sind schon befremdlich.

Betriebswirtschaftlich hat der Chef noch einen guten Schnitt gemacht. Der Trend der Urteile der letzten Zeit weist deutliche Vorteile für die Verbraucher aus, also besser als fifty-fifty.

Die Entscheidung der RegTP ist sofort vollziehbar. Es gibt keinen Grund zu warten. Die Entscheidung der Behörde ist klar. Es müssten ihr Verfahrens- oder Rechtsfehler nachgewiesen werden können, um daran etwas zu ändern. Das darf man wohl im Normalfall ausschließen.

Nett ist immerhin die klare Bereitschaft, die Gebühren für Dialer mit entzogener Registrierung zurückerstatten zu wollen. Da wird dann ja einiges fällig. Die Rücknahmen der Registrierungen gehen bis in den Dezember 2003 zurück.

Dietmar Vill


----------

